# Woah.



## Justin (Oct 2, 2007)

Cooooolio. Me and Ultra met each other at DL today. 

Wow, what a weird day.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2007)

How? o.0 On purpose?


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2007)

Planned, not accidental.


----------



## Grawr (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry if I sound stupid, but..."DL"?


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2007)

Disneyland.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 2, 2007)

So is she really a wicked witch?

Or does she just seem that way......  <_<


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> So is she really a wicked witch?
> 
> Or does she just seem that way......  <_<


 Sorta.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy ****, are you serious?


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Holy ****, are you serious?


 Yes.


----------



## TheGremp (Oct 2, 2007)

lol thats kinda freaky.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Cooooolio. Me and Ultra met each other at DL today.
> 
> Wow, what a weird day.


Oh my.How did you know it was her?Or how did she know it was you?


----------



## Tyler (Oct 3, 2007)

Gabby it's easy. Justin has a really wierd voice.     

And oh yea did she look like this:


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm at the planned spot at the time. I see this group of girls who look like they're looking around. I get closer and think thats its not them cause there should only be 2... UB and *****... A minute later one walks up to me and says, 'Are you Justin'? And I'm like 'Are you Ultra?' *pause* Then it's 'okay, woah this is weird.' *hands shake* 

xD


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm at the planned spot at the time. I see this group of girls who look like they're looking around. I get closer and think thats its not them cause there should only be 2... UB and *****... A minute later one walks up to me and says, 'Are you Justin'? And I'm like 'Are you Ultra?' *pause* Then it's 'okay, woah this is weird.' *hands shake*
> 
> xD


 lol


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 3, 2007)

WHOA DATS WEIRD. 0_o


and like what justin, your still on vacation?


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm at the planned spot at the time. I see this group of girls who look like they're looking around. I get closer and think thats its not them cause there should only be 2... UB and *****... A minute later one walks up to me and says, 'Are you Justin'? And I'm like 'Are you Ultra?' *pause* Then it's 'okay, woah this is weird.' *hands shake*
> 
> xD


 ...Holy smokes man.  I'm jealous.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 3, 2007)

IRL ERROR


----------



## Grawr (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, Disneyland. . That's awesome.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm at the planned spot at the time. I see this group of girls who look like they're looking around. I get closer and think thats its not them cause there should only be 2... UB and *****... A minute later one walks up to me and says, 'Are you Justin'? And I'm like 'Are you Ultra?' *pause* Then it's 'okay, woah this is weird.' *hands shake*
> 
> xD


 Actually, I was more like:

"*cough*Justin*cough*"

So yeah, we actually met at Disneyland... his family is REALLY nice. And then we went on Space Mountain and Thunder Mountain. We saw each other at Cali Adventure too, we just passed by though.     

But Justin's mom got a picture with me and Justin and my friend and my sister.     

YOU'RE ALL JEALOUS I KNOW YOU ARE


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mostly me, probably. D:


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YOU'RE ALL JEALOUS I KNOW YOU ARE


 Extremely.  <_<


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

I say that in like 5 years, we all have some sort of Get Together at Disneyland. Now THAT would be awesome.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I say that in like 5 years, we all have some sort of Get Together at Disneyland. Now THAT would be awesome.


 Gah, DL is too expensive.  I say we meet in the Mall of America. D:


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I say that in like 5 years, we all have some sort of Get Together at Disneyland. Now THAT would be awesome.


 $5,000,000,000 says my parents would't let me. They thinks its dangerous to be talking with people online I don't know. There's no way they'd let me meet them. Then again I'll be 19 in five years. What they say I can and can't do won't make much of a difference.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too expensive? Just get the One-Day Park Hopper ticket. Besides, we don't all have to stay in the DL resorts.... but it would be beyond awesome. :r


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dibs on a window seat on the plane!


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dibs on front seat of Splash Mountain. ;D


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll find a map and plan our trip... Is this just the Magic Kingdom or also the other parks?


----------



## Tyler (Oct 3, 2007)

I say we all meet in Maine. 

They got good syrup there <3


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's only Disneyland and California Adventure. Magic Kingdom is Walt Disney World in Florida.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh right. I always get them mixed up.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibs on the middle seat.


Wait does Ultra live in south or north cali?


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 3, 2007)

That has to be kinda weird really meeting like that.  And I bet Justin's parents were cool.... I played wild world with his mom once... well with him too and at first I thought it was weird but I guess my family practices a more "you stay out of my business I stay out of yours" policy...yar...

anyway... meeting up in 5 years.... I say we make it a video game event.... like a convention or something like what E3 was...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol, well no one get mad when I win . *votes for it to be Mall of America*  Camp Snoopy!


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Lol, well no one get mad when I win . *votes for it to be Mall of America*  Camp Snoopy!


 I accept thy challenge.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 South.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoa that is really really weird. That would be awesome if we all did that. Mall of America would be awesome! It would also be really weird because Sporge would like 27.  :lol:


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Whoa that is really really weird. That would be awesome if we all did that. Mall of America would be awesome! It would also be really weird because Sporge would like 27.  :lol:


 Oh yeah, I forgot about that. o.o


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

No offense sporge, but that would be kinda creepy. A bunch of 20 years olds hanging around with a like 27 year old and a girl with a bloody knife and a bag full of cats. Wow that's a creepy picture.


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 3, 2007)

That trip would be kind of expensive D:

I'd better start saving money from now If I want to go, lol.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is the Mall of America? Lol, aren't there like 3?

Edit: I know there's one in Pittsburg... I think?


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Where is the Mall of America? Lol, aren't there like 3?
> 
> Edit: I know there's one in Pittsburg... I think?


 There's one in Minnesota, that's why Bul suggested it.


----------



## Micah (Oct 3, 2007)

That's good. Minnesota is pretty close to me.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On space mountain it felt like I had a mini calafornia screamin' next to my seat. O.O


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you were dead silent. o.o


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you just wanted to meetup, you wouldn't even need a park hopper.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But.... but..... We couldn't all go on both California Screamin AND Splash Mountain! D:

I IS TORN


----------



## Tyler (Oct 3, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> anyway... meeting up in 5 years.... I say we make it a video game event.... like a convention or something like what E3 was...


 E4TBT


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fine with me, you can get wet, I'll pass. D:


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went on Splash at like 7:30... WE WERE SO SOAKED.     

We also had to wait an hour to ride it, the ride broke down and we decided to wait for it.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Teh JJ loves Splash Mountain.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 7:30 I was over by the exit getting pennies, just missed you I guess.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

Once on our school field trip to Geagau Lake, my and a bunch of my friends and our SS teacher decided to go on "one last ride" before we left. It broke down and we left an hour after we had planned.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw you at California Adventure. D: We just got pictures with Cruella DeVil too.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> We just got pictures with Cruella DeVil too.


 Lucky!


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And on your way back from the mansion.     

I'm walking that way and then I think I see a spiky hat in the corner of my eye and pins around someone's neck. Next thing I hear is 'JUSTIN'. *wave*


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CA closed at 6:00 that day.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm walking that way and then I think I see a spiky hat in the corner of my eye and pins around someone's neck. Next thing I hear is 'JUSTIN'. *wave*


 I wish I had friends to go to amusement parks with.     
:'(


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but that was at like 4:30. We had the chance to go on ToT, Screamin', and Soarin over California before 6.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OH YEAH.

Spiky hat would be *****.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

I got on screamin and soarin' but not ToT.

Thunder was fun as usual.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wasn't too sure who was ***** and who was your friend. I thought ***** was the spike but not sure.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

I noticed your birthdays are exactly a week apart. Or six days. Idk which.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My friend was the one who looked.... not Disney'd out. Though, she was planning on wearing her Kingdom Hearts shirt, but she wore a tank top instead.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

And the best part of all of this is I don't have to guess UB's name anymore.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I noticed your birthdays are exactly a week apart. Or six days. Idk which.


 6 days. His is on Sept. 25, mine's Oct. 1.


----------



## Jman (Oct 3, 2007)

**Jman*thinks we should all meet at Pizza Hut somewhere in IL.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> And the best part of all of this is I don't have to guess UB's name anymore.


 ONOZ TEH SECRET IS OUT

Meh, it was on my Happy Birthday button. Not to mention I didn't use my e-name. D:


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> **Jman*


----------



## Grawr (Oct 3, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> **Jman*


----------



## Jman (Oct 3, 2007)

Where in IL?    			 JJ, Pizza hut is good. XD


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> Where in IL?    			 JJ, Pizza hut is good. XD


 Too true. But I like the idea of Chuck E Cheese, since our school board won't let us go there for our end-of-the-year trip.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said 'Hi, my name is *name*' too.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. And, I already knew your name..... I IS STALKER ONOES


----------



## Grawr (Oct 3, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> Where in IL?    			 JJ, Pizza hut is good. XD


 *PM's*

Chuck E. Cheese, eh, JJ? I'm not sure theres even one semi nearby for me...come to think of it, I haven't seen one of them in like...years. D:


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

I jsut realized how lucky you are, Justin.

And Gengar, then you're missing out.

Edit: Oops, wasn't paying attention when I typed Gengar.


----------



## Micah (Oct 3, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chicago.


----------



## Grawr (Oct 3, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? I'm pretty close to Chicago...

I say we all meet in Chicago...like, the ESPN zone or something.


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm allergic to the letters E, S, P, and F. But N is fine.


----------



## Jman (Oct 3, 2007)

Woah, were close to eachother.    			 I'm in Rockford.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but.... but....

DISNEY > ESPN ZONE

Actually, they have one of those in Downtown Disney, right next to the Rainforest Cafe... :r


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

*gets ready to find airplane flights*


----------



## Grawr (Oct 3, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

I'm not a fan of the ESPN zone, but it's really the only place you could "meet" at, I guess...I dunno'. It's a busy place. D:

@Ultra: Yeah, of course Disney's better. But, ESPN's closer...for me, anyway.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I forgot about that.


----------



## Micah (Oct 3, 2007)

You meet in DL, we'll meet in Chicago.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:<

I'm going to find you, kidnap you, and take you to Disneyland.

ALL AGAINST YOUR WILL.

:evillaugh:


----------



## Micah (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as you pay.


----------



## Jman (Oct 3, 2007)

PIZZA HUT > DISNEY







^ Crappy drawing. I suck at making people. XD

DAT'S ME THO!! :lol: 


So..... Who knows where Rockford is?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 3, 2007)

WAIT I HAVE A BETTER IDEA.

We can all go to cedar point, I can eat pizza, and then YOU CAN ALL WATCH ME THROW UP TWICE.

its... PERFECT.


----------



## Jman (Oct 3, 2007)

NOOOOOOO!!! I want pizza hut.     
:'(


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well when home I am west of Chicago in a t own called La Grange so I do know of Rockford.  Now then when not at home I am either in St. Louis like I am now, for college, or up in western Michigan for the summer.... I will be in Madrid Spain next semester too so if anyone lives in Spain     


But yeah I could get places... although it would be really weird....


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, no pizza hut spam please.


----------



## Micah (Oct 3, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> WAIT I HAVE A BETTER IDEA.
> 
> We can all go to cedar point, I can eat pizza, and then YOU CAN ALL WATCH ME THROW UP TWICE.
> 
> its... PERFECT.


 Cedar Point is the best amusement park EVER! I went there twice this summer.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

We should meet in Reno!At wild island!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote Chicago! I live in Lockport like 30 minutes away from it


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I vote Chicago! I live in Lockport like 30 minutes away from it


 Reno!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

That's Nevada isn't it?


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah.

Look, everybody seems to be arguing over this whole 'meeting' zone... If this was to ever happen, we'd need a place that at least.... 25, maybe even 35 people could have fun. Of course, this fun must be legal, non-icky, and of course, fun. Though, keep in mind that some people would only be like 17 or 18 (the younger members), so it couldn't be anywhere that could get them in trouble.

I'm not sure about you guys, but if this was to really happen, I would TOTALLY try to go.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

The thing is, I highly doubt this will ever happen    			  It's really fun talking about it though.
The thing is though most of our active, active members live in Illinois. But if we do pick a place, it would have to be somewhere in between Illinois and California. So around Colorado. But, there has to be something fun to do there.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> The thing is, I highly doubt this will ever happen


 How would you know? D:


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> The thing is, I highly doubt this will ever happen    			  It's really fun talking about it though.
> The thing is though most of our active, active members live in Illinois. But if we do pick a place, it would have to be somewhere in between Illinois and California. So around Colorado. But, there has to be something fun to do there.


 we could do it in the winter so we could ski and snowboard!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 3, 2007)

Alot of us would be doing "family things" during the winter.

@UB Where on a forum. Meeting each other would be really weird. But it depends, will all of us or most of us still be on TBT.

Edit: I know i would definitely  try and want to go really badly.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...or sled..... I can't ski or snowboard... :r


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Oct 3, 2007)

you know... this all sounds great but....  I think it would be awkward to be in the Mall of America with a disney dog/old lady with a knife and a bag of cats, a Flamingo, a Dragon, and a 27 year old dude.     

btw Zero your sig tricked me xD I tried smashing the stupid mosquito and it JUST WOULDNT SQUASH! lol


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> disney dog/old lady with a knife and a bag of cats


 I have two forms! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then we yap for a bit and decide to head on Space's line. Had fun on space and then decided to head to Thunder. Went on thunder, said goodbyes after and toke a photo.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 4, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> you know... this all sounds great but....  I think it would be awkward to be in the Mall of America with a disney dog/old lady with a knife and a bag of cats, a Flamingo, a Dragon, and a 27 year old dude.
> 
> btw Zero your sig tricked me xD I tried smashing the stupid mosquito and it JUST WOULDNT SQUASH! lol


 Hey... am I the 27 yr. old?  I'm not even 20 til November....    
:'(				 

If we were to try and do something I would definitely say in a bigger city somewhere (hints at Chicago)  since it would be easier to get to by well... any transport.  Trains stop in big cities highways end there, and of course airports, and um... blimp rides?  

but yeah I don't see it happening for a while... we still thinkin 5 yrs?


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

how about 4?


----------



## JJH (Oct 4, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> how about 4?


 I'd prefer five.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2007)

Sporge's our chaperon!

If you think about it New York would be a good place ie. Nintendo World. ;D


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea 5 years would be better because than the majority of us would be 18 - 20 yrs old.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh mkay.I would be 16.yeah that sounds better.


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys have fun planning 5 years ahead.


----------



## Micah (Oct 4, 2007)

lol plans change...I wonder if TBT will still be around by then.


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2007)

Heh, me and UB planned at like 11:00 at night and met that morning. Talk about short notice.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Heh, me and UB planned at like 11:00 at night and met that morning. Talk about short notice.


 STOP MAKIN ME JEALOUS.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loled really hard.


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *backs away slowly*


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Heh, me and UB planned at like 11:00 at night and met that morning. Talk about short notice.


 Oh yeah. It would have been easier if you told me you were wearing that red hat... :r


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah. It would have been easier if you told me you were wearing those pins and that birthday pin.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That too... <.<;


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And that you had a friend with you, I just assumed right away it wasn't you because there was 3 people, not 2.

I saw you standing around there for quite sometime.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lawl Yeah, I should have said that too... :r


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 4, 2007)

We would need to go to someone's house that is big, and have a bunch of wiis/360s/PS3s/DSs, or a laser tag place so we could show off our ub3r 1337 5ki11z in real life , or just some random other place.    			 yay.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> We would need to go to someone's house that is big, and have a bunch of wiis/360s/PS3s/DSs, or a laser tag place so we could show off our ub3r 1337 5ki11z in real life , or just some random other place.    			 yay.


 UltraZone ftw. Best laser tag place. Ever.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2007)

Umm... dibs on my house.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love laser tag.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Two floors, bases, Setinels, the Alien, my uber-skills... my team would win.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Umm... dibs on my house.


 Did ya get rid of the bum on the piano?

If so... <3


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 could I be on your team?


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Depends what type of player you'd be.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would be the ditraction or the secret attack.But mostly the secret attack.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Secret Attack players need to know the map inside and out... :\

As for the distraction... that might work.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## TheGremp (Oct 4, 2007)

can I be the sniper? lol


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> can I be the sniper? lol


 I'm already a Sniper/Setinel Baby. I could use a good Spotter though.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are we gonna name our team?


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's no names for the teams. You're either the Red team, Yellow team, or Blue team. Never be the Red team though.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bleh, you can always have a team name.

How bout the Anti-AC people and Storm Team!


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh. I don't like team names, the color names are better.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm a good spotter! I was point out the unobviousness like that the sky is blue and the grass is green. I love laser tag, I'm awesome at it. They have a good place at the Brunswick Zone near me.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I'm a good spotter! I was point out the unobviousness like that the sky is blue and the grass is green. I love laser tag, I'm awesome at it. They have a good place at the Brunswick Zone near me.


 Spotter, as in, they watch down the ramps and stuff for attacks on the rear. They have to be damn good players, since they have to make sure the Sniper doesn't get deactivated.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 4, 2007)

I know. I was joking about the unobviousness thing.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I know. I was joking about the unobviousness thing.


 Ahhhhh. Makes sense.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know the lingo but I know I kill in a good free for all.  The only guy who beat me last time I went actually plays way too much....  too bad I haven't been in years, I probably lost my touch....


----------



## MGMT (Oct 4, 2007)

I played two days ago.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never played Lazer Tag, but I'm good at everything.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 4, 2007)

Everything?


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 4, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Everything?


 He's DF, so yes.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 4, 2007)

Is he good at getting his hair cut? I think not!


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 4, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Is he good at getting his hair cut? I think not!


 That picture was taken 2 days after my hair cut.
I like it long.


Oh, the pictures I could show you.....


Ahem. But really, everything.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Iono how many TBTers I'd actually wanna meet...  just a handful.

But I believe this is the first meeting of non-related/outside friend TBTers.


----------



## Micah (Oct 4, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wouldn't want to meet me...I'm scary! :evillaugh:


----------



## MGMT (Oct 5, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up. We all know Koehler isn't coming now.  Jk


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2009)

lolepicthread.

bump hell ya.

Still need to do that meet-up of everyone in... 3 years now.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 6, 2009)

There's a few people I'd love to meet on here, but I'm not *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing paying for the flights to their countries. xD


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> lolepicthread.
> 
> bump hell ya.
> 
> Still need to do that meet-up of everyone in... 3 years now.


I was just thinking about this last night. xD


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 6, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> lolepicthread.
> 
> bump hell ya.
> 
> Still need to do that meet-up of everyone in... 3 years now.


Haha, yeah... I still say it should be in Minnesota, two of us (Darth and I, possibly more) are here, so...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 6, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm like the only one where I live...


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FS, Kolvo, and I live in Michigan.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 6, 2009)

what is this.... bumping extremely old thread....  well at least you had a claim for its relevancy.... meh

So wait are you guys actually trying to get a TBT con or something to happen?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 6, 2009)

That would be awesome.


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 6, 2009)

Meeting up in real life? No way!! You know...you never know who they are. >.< And ZOMG! That is freakaaaaay!!! How?!? Were you muttering under your breath that you were going on TBT when you got home or somethin?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 6, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lets do it here.


----------

